# What is the most importance rules/Accomplishment for sending a bomb?



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

(1) To make a BOTL happy?
(2) To make a BOTL sit down and take notes?
(3) To see the look on the BOTL face when it arrival?
(4) To F*ckup a BOTL mailbox/humidor?

(THE ANSWER IS VERY SIMPLE) 
Some people here will have all of the above answers very soon!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Raph, if this is what a swedish bomb looks like, mg:

guy's will be getting in line to be blown, up !!!!! :rip:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haha, get a bomb like that your liable to really get bombed by your wife! lol.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> haha, get a bomb like that your liable to really get bombed by your wife! lol.


Kym/Blake, these girls are just the TITTS from the blonde icebergs.
My wife knows that their can only be one true love. LOL!!:first:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Second code you can try to decode this bomb good luck!000126435696SE


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Good god. Send that bomb to me (the swim team that is!!!!) My wife can watch....


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Good god. Send that bomb to me (the swim team that is!!!!) My wife can watch....


Scott I will see what I can do for you, I will make some :cell: :cell: LOL!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

im not going to lie, 2 countries that seem to have consistantly beautiful women are sweden and finland. we got some smoking hot, "make you walk into a poll' women too, but we got plenty of ugly as hell baluga whale, "make you walk into a poll because theres no more room on the sidewalk" women also. lol.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> im not going to lie, 2 countries that seem to have consistantly beautiful women are sweden and finland. we got some smoking hot, "make you walk into a poll' women too, but we got plenty of ugly as hell baluga whale, "make you walk into a poll because theres no more room on the sidewalk" women also. lol.


Blake you are running the risk of being a monk with a statements like that LOL!!ound::crutch:ound:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nah. lol. my wife knows im gonna look. lol. as my grandma used to say "im married. not blind" lol. she can look at all the "hot guys" she wants, it dont bother me none, were secure.......i just better hope non of those oversized amazon woman read this and find my ass. lol.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

To answer your post question, 1, 3 & 4. Notes are distracting methinks, like the post-it of the swiss bikini team. Did make me sit up though.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> To answer your post question, 1, 3 & 4. Notes are distracting methinks, like the post-it of the swiss bikini team. Did make me sit up though.


Down BRO Down, It's the swedish team not Swiss!!
LOL a brother getting all FIRED UP from a bomb!!:yield::hand::yield:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> ... but we got plenty of ugly as hell baluga whale, "make you walk into a poll because theres no more room on the sidewalk" women also. lol.


hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmmmm, that is a most intriguing question Raph :biggrin:


Fun- Fun-Fun!!! :nod:

Oh, by the way, I vote for numba One :biggrin:


:rockon:



.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Only two answers, one to put a  on someones face and two it is great fun!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i thought the swedes were neutral.....

theyre starting another world war!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> i thought the swedes were neutral.....
> 
> theyre starting another world war!


Sorry about the misunderstanding, we were just innocently observing the damage that was being done to the rest of the world and then Sweden was bomb!! 
So we are now taking the fight to the attackers!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Raph!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Sorry about the misunderstanding, we were just innocently observing the damage that was being done to the rest of the world and then Sweden was bomb!!


lol....

no one is safe


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This is becoming a United Nations thing---feathers flying everywhere!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Salmonfly - great pic of the SR's; really miss seeing those things fly...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> This is becoming a United Nations thing---feathers flying everywhere!


Yep, Eagle feathers, Emu feathers and ...um....ummmm...Dodo feathers? LMAO.:dunno:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> This is becoming a United Nations thing---feathers flying everywhere!


I think the sweedish girls started a pillow fight :bowdown:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

The most important thing to a bomb is the Target, Plan and simple, Im one of these guys that will spend hours or days stalking my prey like a wolf, Till i figure what to send and to whom. Then my fav is posting bomb hype threads that are really crazy and makes no sense just to get people to be like WTF has jesse gone mad, Its all great fun. and its the best to make someones day, i know when i get hit its always like the best thing that happens all week.


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

god those are sexy...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

cigllortars said:


> god those are sexy...


with an avatar like yours, i dont suggest posting things like this.....hahaha!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> with an avatar like yours, i dont suggest posting things like this.....hahaha!


Blake come on now play nicely with the other kids, we all have to share the same sandpit!:kicknuts::biglaugh::biglaugh: :couch2:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I use the sand pit as a human Liter Box.....


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> The most important thing to a bomb is the Target, ........... will spend hours or days stalking my prey......... ........QUOTE]
> 
> *+1* :biggrin:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I use the sand pit as a human Liter Box.....


ok, thats it, im getting out......


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Ejection seat, like even!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Second code you can try to decode this bomb good luck!000126435696SE


:target::target::target::target:Objective and Target destroyed!! :target::target::target::target:


----------

